# window.open - SOLLTE leicht sein, aber.



## Lars70 (7. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute,


habe nun die einschlägigen (selfhtml) Abhandlungen durch und mein Code funktioniert lokal auch einwandfrei. Nach dem upload aber tut sich schlicht gar nichts mehr.
Ursprünglich ist das ganze ist ein php-Kontaktformular (funzt), nach dessen Versand (funzt auch) soll eine Bestätigungsseite (window.open) aufgehen. Da tut sich aber nischt (lediglich lokal). 
Also hab ich es auf mir gemässes Idioten-Niveau runtergebrochen, einmal ne Funktion gemacht und zusätzlich einen open Befehl mit der eigentlichen Datei, die sich im gleichen Verzeichnis befindet, wie die aufrufende Datei.
Nichts, absolut nichts.
Ich hab alle möglichen Pfade ausprobiert. Zudem: Ist das normal: Wenn ich mir denn Quellcode der hochgeladenen Datei ansehe, so sieht der ganz anders aus: Ist was am Anfang und etwas am Ende ergänzt worden (Auszüge dessen ganz unten)...tja vom Bundeskanzler? Hier jedenfalls der reduzierte Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function PopupFenster() {
 window.open("about:blank","_blank","width=400","height=300");
}
// -->
</script>

<html>
<head>
<title>Fensterneu</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
 PopupFenster();
open ("Bestaetigung.htm","Bestaetigung","width=400","height=300");
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

Und das hier wird ungefragt meinem code hintangestellt beim upload - stört das vielleicht?:


```
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

vorn steht sowas:
function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;
```
DAS HAB  ich NIE geschrieben - und ich will das auch nicht haben! )

Danke für n Tipp, ich bin schon gut 8 Stunden dran.

Gruß Lars


----------



## foobar (7. Okt 2004)

Die Methode Window.open wird durch SymWinOpen überschrieben. Dadurch wird immer ein neues Objekt zurückgegeben.
Wodurch wird dein Script denn ergänzt? Hast du Free-Webspace?


----------



## bygones (7. Okt 2004)

das ist 100pro n Free-Webspace der das reinhaut... kannst nicht viel machen außer anderen suchen der das nicht so macht...


----------



## Lars70 (7. Okt 2004)

danke für die Ideen , deathbyaclown und foobar!

also freespace ist das wahrlich nicht (nolimitec, 65€) 
Ich klick das mit Dreamweaver zusammen. (Ist das jetzt ne Schande?)
Das mit dem Überschreiben durch SymWinOpen hab ich inzwischen gerallt (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was das soll).
Ich habe übrigens den support in ähnlicher Vermutung angemailt, die behaupten, sie tun da nix rein, java wird browerseitig usw. bla. Also passiert schon etwas auf meiner Seite (anderes FTP-Programm hilft auch nicht, logisch eigentl.).

Ich habe jetzt noch mal - sorry, hätte ich wohl gleich tun sollen - den kompletten, überschriebenen Code eingestellt.
Sinn: Wenn ich mit dieser SymWinOpen Überschreibung leben muss (irgendeinen Sinn wird sie ja haben, auch wenn ich nirgends etwas dazu lese), dann sollte es doch möglich sein, den Code so zu verändern, dass mir Browserchen dennoch nicht irgendwas (in meinem Falle nichts) zurückgibt.
Irgendwie kann ich mir einfach nicht denken, dass ich der erste Mensch sein soll, der dieses Prob hat.

Wie gesagt: Die Funktion Popup() nebst unterem Aufruf, die open und die window.open -Klausel sind von mir alles andre wird drüber geklebt.


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function SymError()
{
  return true;
}
window.onerror = SymError;
var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;
function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)

{
  return (new Object());
}
window.open = SymWinOpen;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function PopupFenster() {
 window.open('about:blank','_blank','width=400','height=300');
}
// -->
</script>
<html>
<head>
<title>Fensterneu3</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
 PopupFenster();
open ("Bestaetigung.htm","Bestaetigung","width=400,height=300");
window.open ("Bestaetigung.htm","Bestaetigung","width=400,height=300");

//-->
</script>
fensterneu3 -& 
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
</script>
</body>
</html>

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>
```

Ürbigens bin ich froh, dass ihr nicht gleich schreibt: Du Depp, da oben fehlt auch n Symikolon. Dürfte ja deutlich geworden sein, dass ich 250 Anschläge reichlich (!) blind schreibe 
Gruß Lars


----------



## foobar (7. Okt 2004)

Entferne doch nach dem Upload den Teil mit den SymonUnLoad, dann funktioniert es wieder.


----------



## Lars70 (7. Okt 2004)

nein, nein. Leider nicht, der Hase muss in nem andren Pfeffer liegen:
Tue, was du sagst, entferne den Ballast speichere. Dann rufe ich im FTP (lokal funzt ja eh) direkt vom Server die Datei auf und mache Vorschau im Browser: Alles wunderbar.
Aber: Wenn ich von außen, bzw per link in der Site navigiere: siehe da: Der Quellcode wird ist wieder ersetzt / ist mit dem alten Ballast ergänzt worden und die Seite öffnet kein neues Browserfenster Fenster.
Wie kann denn so ein Mist sein?! 
Schau: http://www.reginas-toepferstube.de/testseite/Fensterneu4.htm
Steht der Schrott wieder drin und nichts geht auf. Direkt vom Server via FTP (-Dreamweaver) reingeschaut siehts gut aus und läuft auch. Hab deinen Tipp auch mit Phase5 durchprobiert. Gleiches Prob.

Hey, lasst mich jetzt nicht allein!  :bahnhof:


----------



## foobar (7. Okt 2004)

Dann wird da wohl ein CGI oder Php-Script sein, daß dir da zusätzlichen Balast anhängt. Am besten wechselst du den Provider.


----------



## Lars70 (12. Okt 2004)

Hi,

da , wie ich festgestellt habe, die Anzahl solcherart Gehemmten größer ist als ich dachte, trage ich flux die Lösung des Probs hier nach:
Es ist in der Tat ein Werbeblocker - der hat aber nischt mit dem Provider oder cgi, sondern mit der Norton Personal Firewall zu tun: Den Werbeblocker muss man ausschalten und PC rebooten, dann funzt es. (Höhere Informatik-Semester wettern alle gegen diese hysterisch-hyperaktive Firewall, insbes. in den Voreinstellungen - also der FW, nicht der Semester).
Naturgemäß hilft es auch nichts, irgendwas aus dem Script zu löschen und neu zu uploaden: Am Ende findet man den Popup blocker (das nämlich ist der ergänzte Script-Teil), 64 mal erneuert und ineinandergeschachtelt 

Gruß Lars


----------

